# It's amazing what this cars computer will tell you



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I did once. Was siked


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

Not only that, it will tell you when a turn signal bulb is burned out. Happened to me when I was test driving a Cruze before I bought mine.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

And here I was hoping for a good April fools joke. ("You're ugly and your mother dresses you funny.")


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

Heck, I was happy that it even displays tire pressures. Ha ha.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

My big surprise was when my car hit 100K and it told me to change the timing belt. The turn signal one is cool too.


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

diesel said:


> My big surprise was when my car hit 100K and it told me to change the timing belt. The turn signal one is cool too.


It even said which bulb was burnt out, iirc!


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Yupp, it has told me a couple of times, lol!


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

Everything but low washer fluid level.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

2014Oilburner said:


> I know the DIC has quite a few messages programed into it, but I was shocked to see that it will tell you that your turn signal is still on...anybody else ever see that message.


The two times I left my signal on the CRUZE also chimed!


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

CruzeDan said:


> Everything but low washer fluid level.


Sadly true.

There's nothing like being on a messy snow covered highway and having the washer fluid run out.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

I like it when it tells me to be careful the road could be ice covered. Sort of like don't wreck me idiot.


----------



## joshuab (Apr 16, 2014)

jsusanka said:


> I like it when it tells me to be careful the road could be ice covered. Sort of like don't wreck me idiot.


LOL I know right? I get this message as well, usually mine comes on when temp outside reach 33 or below that temp w/ prompt that message for me.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

I saw the message once and the signals were off.


:question:


----------

